# graphics/colord breaks dispwin (argyllcms) profile installation



## topcat (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been using a fully colour-managed desktop with x11-wm/windowmaker, xiccd (compiled from source) and graphics/colord. My setup is based on this guide: Thread 51153.

In the last update to graphics/colord, the build was changed to support libcolordcompat. See: http://www.freshports.org/graphics/colord. Unfortunately, this breaks installation of profiles (setting the X Atom) using `dispwin` from graphics/argyllcms. I believe this is due to a bug in `libcolordcompat`. The error is exactly the same as the one in this bug report for `colord`: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98870.

Note that the bug report is for `colord` 1.3.4, and claims it works for 1.3.3. However, I think that 1.2.12, which is the port version, is also broken in the same way.

I was able to make it work again by manually editing the Makefile and pkg-plist for  the port to not use `libcolordcompat`. This further confirms my suspicion above.

I posted this in case someone else has this problem, and also to suggest that `libcolordcompat` be made a port option, instead of hard-coding it in. I understand that we cannot do anything about the actual bug till it's fixed upstream, but making `libcolordcompat` optional will make it easier to work around it.


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2017)

If you haven't already, it would be helpful if you wrote a problem report for the colord port.


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks, I will tonight!


----------



## topcat (Jan 6, 2017)

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=215816


----------

